# tonights moon



## pdsniper (Nov 13, 2016)

Took this tonight with my Sigma 300- 800 f5.6 lens on my D810, I think it came out pretty cool


----------



## natureman (Nov 13, 2016)

That is really nice.  Mine did not come out that good.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice capture.  Thought about trying a shot, but the sky is too cloudy with smoke!


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 15, 2016)

yes I understand that, I took this Sunday night when the sky was clear


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 15, 2016)

This is not tonight's moon but  a pic I took back in 09 of the moon with a Canon Powershot.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 15, 2016)

pdsniper said:


> Took this tonight with my Sigma 300- 800 f5.6 lens on my D810, I think it came out pretty cool




Very nice picture.  Did you have a remote to hold your shutter open?


----------



## rip18 (Nov 16, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## carver (Nov 16, 2016)

pdsniper said:


> Took this tonight with my Sigma 300- 800 f5.6 lens on my D810, I think it came out pretty cool



Very nice shot


----------



## Batgirl (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice photo.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 18, 2016)

nope the moon is so bright I had ISO on 200 shutter speed was 250 and my F stop was around f12 and I had everything set up on my Tripod with a gimbal and set the shutter on a timer so I would not have to touch the camera and eliminate shake, my next thing I'm going to try is to put a 2x doubler on the lens and that will increase it to 1600 mm and see how that comes out


----------

